# good after noon!!



## mr.buffman (Jun 25, 2013)

Whats going on, im mike. New to AAS and other supplements. A little about me, college student, working out since i was 14. Played football,wrestle and ran track but gym class was always my fav. I have been randomly searching this forum and other forums about answer and question for AAS & UGL. I hope that i can learn alot and get advice from vets and others willing to teach or share knowledge. That is about it, hope to make good friends and network with sum ppl. Have a great day!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2013)

mr.buffman, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## stevekc73 (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome aboard Mike, aka mr.buffman!


----------



## mr.buffman (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the welcoming, but how can i pm users?? I add sum source but can not find the pm button or a  link on how too pm other members?? Sum one guide this newbie!! lol


----------



## Sherk (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## charley (Jun 25, 2013)

_*
welcome!!!
*_


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forum we are glad to have you! I think that you should really enjoy it. What are your fitness and exercise goals for the summer? How often do you lift? Also what are your nutrition goals for the summer? Do you calculate your macros?


----------



## raven04 (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome bro alot of great ppl here with unlimited info and always willimg to help.


----------



## brazey (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## mr.buffman (Jul 23, 2013)

Here is a little info on me.
-21 yrs 170 bf??. I been lifting since hs and played sports too. My lifting I switch up every 2- 3 weeks. I can go from heavy short reps to high reps like 12-20. So I am always trying to shock the muscles. My nutrition i struggle in but most of what i learn is from bb magzines and online research. Macros go from 40p/40c/20f too 50p/30c/20f. But i keep my protein around 250-315 depending on my lift day and carbs go from 150-400 depending if i wanna add muscle or start carb cycling. As for my fats they flex on my days and lifting as well. I am still trying to figure out what works best for my body.


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Stfuandlift (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome bro


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rid you figure out how to pm? Once you get your post count up it will automatically allow you to do it. Did you know this? I think you will really enjoy this site as it is full of useful information and details. Anything you need to know just ask.


----------



## kboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forum bro, did you ever figure out how to PM? I really think you should consider a good supplement stack like some quality BCAAs and some Creatine. I really think you should try some l Arginine too, good luck on your training and nutrition as well.


----------



## hansel2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

welcome to the forum !!!


----------

